# My Girls



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd love to have chickens. Amusing creatures plus they eat ticks. I'd also love to have geese. I love their ornery personalities. Alas, my husband put his foot down: no fowl. Probably for the best; I'd feel obliged to build them an aviary to keep them safe from hawks and coyotes.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

You will probably hear from some of our members who also have chickens - enjoyed looking at yours.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

cowpony said:


> I'd love to have chickens. Amusing creatures plus they eat ticks. I'd also love to have geese. I love their ornery personalities. Alas, my husband put his foot down: no fowl. Probably for the best; I'd feel obliged to build them an aviary to keep them safe from hawks and coyotes.


We don't have many hawks here. We've had our girls for a year now, and only one hawk sighting. The coop stays open, and we have lots of trees and places to hide. At night they get locked up in their coop.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

They're cute. What are their names? What breeds are they? I've seen ones that look like them, but I can't remember the breeds names.


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 27, 2012)

What pretty chickens! I never realized chickens were that cute. Great pictures, too.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Fenris-wolf said:


> They're cute. What are their names? What breeds are they? I've seen ones that look like them, but I can't remember the breeds names.


Dotty, Lousia, Hollis, Opal, Nel, Truvy, Clairee

The two black and white ones are Dotty and Lousia, they are Barred rocks

the black and white one with the big red comb that looks like a wart is Nel , she is a dominique 

the two golden girls are Opal, and Hollis. They are buff orpingtons

The white one is Clairee, Shes a california white

And the real fluffy one is Truvy, she is a faverolle


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Ava. said:


> We don't have many hawks here. We've had our girls for a year now, and only one hawk sighting. The coop stays open, and we have lots of trees and places to hide. At night they get locked up in their coop.


Where do you live that doesn't have any hawks?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Where do you live that doesn't have any hawks?


We have some, but not many. I live in the suburbs of Missouri. I've seen bald eagles near the lakes, but I've seen a hawk in my neighborhood only once


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Ava. said:


> We have some, but not many. I live in the suburbs of Missouri. I've seen bald eagles near the lakes, but I've seen a hawk in my neighborhood only once


OK. They're around then.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> OK. They're around then.


 Around, but too scared to come to the neighborhood. too many dogs, cats, etc.

there are a few feral cats who pass through our yard, Clairee, the honary rooster, chases them away


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

More photos :


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Your chickens are gorgeous


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I guess you can count them [emoji1787][emoji1787]!


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Your chickens are gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I guess you can count them [emoji1787][emoji1787]!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

We had a covered run to protect our chickens from hawks and eagles. Sadly the coop and run were not bear proof. We are considering starting over again now that that rogue bear is dead (one of our neighbors shot him with the full approval of the Game and Fish Department). We gave the one surviving hen to a friend who did not live too close by - maybe she had chicks and I could get some of those. She was a big Rhode Island Red and somehow managed to escape the bear and get to a place in the garden that was safe. Our new garden fence is much sturdier than the old one, but that bear even tore down a chain link fence around my neighbor's coop.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Johanna said:


> We had a covered run to protect our chickens from hawks and eagles. Sadly the coop and run were not bear proof. We are considering starting over again now that that rogue bear is dead (one of our neighbors shot him with the full approval of the Game and Fish Department). We gave the one surviving hen to a friend who did not live too close by - maybe she had chicks and I could get some of those. She was a big Rhode Island Red and somehow managed to escape the bear and get to a place in the garden that was safe. Our new garden fence is much sturdier than the old one, but that bear even tore down a chain link fence around my neighbor's coop.


Awh, i am so sorry. The girls have free ranged all day for a year now, haven't had a single predator.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Chicken Photography...

Expectations:










Reality:










Its a very difficult hobby. I took 243 photos of all 7 of my chooks, only one came out good. Lol. Its ok, I have a hoard of other good photos. Clairee is the only one I dont have a good shot of


----------

